

Can we call Mono a failed platform yet? - jackyboi1985

It has been seven and a half years now.<p>Mono has come a long way but who cares?<p>Does anyone use cocoa-sharp, gtk-sharp, or Moonlight for anything mission critical?<p>Has a book been written on Mono in the last four years?<p>Why was there no "Mono Summit" this year?<p>I was at Miguel de Icaza's talk at the PDC and would sware on a stack of bibles that he was on some sort of drug.  It was borderline nonsensical, I had to walk out after less than thirty minutes.<p>MDB is still terrible.<p>Their GC is still terrible.<p>f-spot is slow.
banshee is terrible.
What's all the hub-bub over tomboy?  Its a post-it app?
gnome-do &#60;eh&#62; whatever.<p>Their community seems to be becoming ever more cloistered as time goes on.<p>I'd hate to say it but I think Mono is circling the drain.<p>I contend that Mono is a failed platform and will never be able to sustain a stable user / developer base on Linux or Windows.<p>Discuss.
======
makecheck
Do you think no one notices your 1 karma and your freshly created account?

If you want us to have any faith in what you're saying, you may want to (a)
spend some time with this community first and (b) post material that actually
backs up your accusations against the Mono project.

------
qhoxie
Your attacks on mono-based apps are shallow and pointless. They afford your
argument against the platform nothing.

------
trickjarrett
No platform fails until it stops being supported. Mono may not have succeeded
though.

That's like saying that Basque is a failed language, it was never intended as
an international language, it's still used by those in the small province
where it originated.

